# ok to use copper sulphate now?



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when can you use opper sulphate for weeds? is there something better. ponds about two acres. avg 8ft deep.


----------



## Lady J (Sep 21, 2014)

bountyhunter said:


> when can you use opper sulphate for weeds? is there something better. ponds about two acres. avg 8ft deep.


Copper sulfate will not kill weeds,it will kill algae. To kill rooted vegetation you will need to use a different chemical. If you have rooted weeds I would put in grass carp at 5 fish to the acre. If you are treating algae you might want to hold off a couple more weeks and let your bass and bluegill fry get a little older.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

yes rooted weeds. thanks.


----------

